# "Unexplained" infertility



## Eden (Dec 15, 2002)

Hello Peter,
I have read previous posts where people with unexplained infertility are encouraged to go for IVF as it is very diagnostic.
However, after 2 failed attempts at IVF ( + four at IUI previously ), we are still "unexplained".
First IVF there was some fragementation of embryos but seconed attempt no fragmentation ( 2 x 7 cells at day 3 were put pack).
We get good fertilisation rates and no-one seems to be able to identify the problem. Can you offer any advise on what could be the problem ?
I wonder what the liklehood of futher IVF working in such a case is ?
Thanks for any advice,


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Eden,

IVF gives good information in terms of unexplained or idiopathic infertility in that it tells use whether or not fertilisation is taking place. This aspect is clearly OK for you so that is very positive. Your embryos sound to be good qaulity which is also very good news.

This puts you in the same position as thousands of people many of whom have successful cycles eventually. What you need to do is to remain positive and to discuss the possibility of different stimulation regimes and luteal support with your clinic. You may also be more successful with frozen embryo transfer if you manage to get any frozen embryos from your cycles.

In short there is no easy answer but do keep trying, I am sure that you will be successful in the end!!

Hope this helps!

Peter



Eden said:


> Hello Peter,
> I have read previous posts where people with unexplained infertility are encouraged to go for IVF as it is very diagnostic.
> However, after 2 failed attempts at IVF ( + four at IUI previously ), we are still "unexplained".
> First IVF there was some fragementation of embryos but seconed attempt no fragmentation ( 2 x 7 cells at day 3 were put pack).
> ...


----------



## Eden (Dec 15, 2002)

Dear Peter,
Thanks for your email.
I have just a few further questions : why do you think
we may have more success with frozen embryos ?
( we have so far not frozen any as the remaining ones -
about 5 each time - were not as good as the ones that were put back in / only 4 cells on day 3 ).
Also - my clinic does not recommend changing my stimulation regime ( it was increased after first failed attempt - & they advise staying with this increased dosage. My response has always been OK).
You mention "luteal support" - my clinic does not recommend anything apart from same dose of cyclogest. Is there anything else that can be done ?

Thanks for your assistance,

Best wishes,

Eden


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



Eden said:


> Dear Peter,
> Thanks for your email.
> I have just a few further questions : why do you think
> we may have more success with frozen embryos ?
> ...


----------

